# Width of trailer



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

So I started looking at trailers to try and get ideas of what I need. One person showing us Hawk trailers suggested that I should be looking for a 6' wide for my TB because as she put it, horses like to feel snug and secure in there particularly around corners. I'm confused by this since all I ever hear is that horses are claustrophic and hate tight spaces. My horse has no trailer issues. He'll load himself as long as there's a bag of hay in there. Does anyone agree or disagree with this statement for any particular reason?


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmm.... well I've never heard that horses like tighter spaces instead of more room. I personally have been looking for trailers also and everyone has been pretty much saying "the bigger the better". I actually just bought my first trailer (yay!) and am going to pick it up this saturday. I will enclose some pics of it. It is 8'3" wide and 16' long. Its a two horse slant, and personally, thats as small as I would get. Especially if you have a big horse. Anyways, enough rambling :lol:


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know about the whole "they like tighter spaces" thing, but being a little snug helps them balance themselves as they can lean into the wall/divider if need be.

And 6' is a pretty standard INSIDE width of a trailer. Our's is warmblood size and 5'10" inside, it's plenty big for my wide QH gelding.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

^^ yeah, what she said *lol*

I've never heard in terms of horses "liking" cramped spaces, but I've always heard a snugger fit is better for the horse keeping their balance.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Snug is good, we like snug! Don't want a horse going down because there's nothing to lean on. In the Hawks they also tend to have wiggle room so if you have a big horse and a little horse the partition will shift so the big horse has more room.

I love Hawk trailers. They are sent from heaven!! We trailer in a WB sized two horse straight haul, fits our two big boys in there just great, and all our stuff for 3-4 day horse shows. My favorite thing about the two horse straight hauls is that you can take out the manger, or have a hay net and the horse can get its head down all the way to clear its airways. And they usually have ramps, their ramps are nice because they have traction but good luck trying to clean them.


----------

